# Alternating Symptoms?



## Guest (Oct 28, 2001)

Hi all,I was reading your posts on calcium and have a question for you...I was just recently diagnosed with IBS and often experience cramping and what feels like urgent diarrhea, but after running to the nearest bathroom I notice that sometimes I have D, sometimes nothing, and sometimes it is just solid stools. Either way the urgency feeling and diarrhea like cramping is always there no matter what the end result it. There have been numerous times when I have had to literally run to the bathroom, only to produce nothing.Can Caltrate help me and is it smarter to take it with Immodium as well for cramping? does anyone else experience these alternating symptoms?Thanks,Kate


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Kate,This I bet has happened to many of us. You feel the anxiety that makes you think you must run and nothing.Then you may have diarrhea and take something like imodium and get relief then in a day have a rebound effect and get diarrhea because the imodium stopped you up.I do know the calcium does help the cramping and if you can get on a regular daily dose is may just firm you up so you don't have the diarrhea.Start with 1/2 in the morning with food and 1/2 at dinner. If in 2 days this has not stopped the diarrhea add one at lunch also. Watch to see you do not let your self get constipated. If you feel this way stop all the calcium and after you have a BM then start with a smaller dose.Let me know if this makes sense to you or need any other help and let us know also if this works.Linda


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2001)

Thanks Linda! I have one more question for you...I just got back from the store and picked up a bottle of Caltrate with Vitamin D but I noticed that both the pink/white and purple/white bottles had Magnesium Stearate listed under INGREDIENTS, although Magnesium is not listed on the main Tablet ingredient list as it was on some bottles.I know you had mentioned if we have IBS-C to avoid Magnesium...so is this okay?The only other option was a bottle of generic Calcium - 600mg suplement but i know you recommended Caltrate.Your thoughts?Thanks!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

The calcium in the pink and white bottle should do fine to start. The magnesium in the ingredients list in the purple bottle is 40 mg. This is not usually enough to cause a problem in most of us and only helps to get the calcium absorbed to the bones and may help in keep the calcium carbonate from constipation us.Magnesium is good if you are constipated.The magnesium in the other ingredient list is not a measurable amount and not a concern.You I think said you are both C and D so only start with 1/2 tablet in the morning and 1/2 tablet at dinner always with food. See what that does for 2 days. Then make an adjustment if needed. More if you have diarrhea less if you feel constipated.Does that cover it.Linda


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2001)

HiI'm new to this IBS group and was wondering if multi-vitimins could cause a problem. I have all the syptoms of either going or not going cramping of all kinds etc... but I have been taking a high potency multi-vitimin for the past few months. Basically because I have lost approx 40 pounds in the past 4 months and feel tired all the time. I just don;t know what to do anymore. You all seem to be up on this IBS problem, and I'm standing on the side feeling sick and tired and not knowing what I can eat and what I can't. All I know is the cramping and pain is driving me crazy. I dont take an antidepression meds, but I'm considering asking my doctor about them. I have to work 5 days a week am married with a 9yrs old son, also coach his baseball team and it all seems hopeless. I've missed soo many parties and functions since I started feeling this way that it's getting to the point of being afraid to wakeup in the morning. Do I sound depressed? I SURE feel it..I thing...


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

This IBS thing can depress you but if at all possible try to work through without getting on meds that can cause more problems with side effects.I know just how you feel I had for all the years my kids were in school suffered and was not able to do the normal things with the ball games and such that most can.I do know a vitamin will also cause stomach upset and if you are taking a hi potency one you are asking for more trouble. Magnesium is a cause of diarrhea also vitamin C the acid can cause a problem and also for me Vitamin E caused diarrhea also.SO it would be better to stop them and if you want to try to get the calcium to help control diarrhea start with a calcium carbonate with vitamin d and take 1/2 tablet with food 3 times a day. Then in 3 days up the dose to 1 full tablet at each meal or any combination of 1/2 tablets or full tablets. Just play with the dose and see how you do.Let me know what you think or if you have more questions.Linda


----------

